# Where to get .162 gun nails online?



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

what length are you looking for?


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Here's a bostitch number:

http://www.usfasten.com/mm5/merchan...de=U&Product_Code=RH-S16D162EP&Category_Code=
http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...=RH-S16D162EP&strSiteName=&strDefaultCatalog=


----------



## RolandOG (May 23, 2008)

I'm looking for the 3 1/2" x .162. I'll search for that nail and see if I can come up with a supplier.

Thanks for reply.


----------

